# new gu today



## mikecrowder23 (Sep 1, 2009)

I just got a new little fella from bobby, how long does it take a b/w to reach 22 inches. this fella is huge compared to what i was expecting, no complaints just curious. put up pics tomorrow.


----------



## homer (Sep 1, 2009)

seriously wtf is gu?


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Sep 1, 2009)

teGU


----------



## homer (Sep 1, 2009)

finally after all this time, its been bothering me for awhile...


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 1, 2009)

mikecrowder23 said:


> I just got a new little fella from bobby, how long does it take a b/w to reach 22 inches. this fella is huge compared to what i was expecting, no complaints just curious. put up pics tomorrow.




My extreme giant that I've had 2 days past two months, hatched on June 10, 2009, best I can tell (as he was not perfectly straight today) measures in at 23".


...Jefroka


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Sep 2, 2009)

bobby said he was born on june 29 which makes him just over 8 wks and he is over 22 inches, is that normal for a b/w and do b/w usually get the little black nose. but he is a perfect little gentleman, he hasn't skipped a beat, he eats very well and doesn't mind just hanging out.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Sep 2, 2009)

Hes great looking tegu. I like it when they have black markings on their faces/ nose ect.If hes a regular b&w (not extreame) he should get to 30+ inches by next summer.just feed him/her all he can eat. mine was about 10" last summer when i got him and is now over 30" total lenght.mine even hybernated from october 2008 till april 2009 did not eat or drink anything during hybernation.


----------



## VenomVipe (Sep 2, 2009)

How is he THAT BIG! Mine was born On the 28 of june and is almost 19 inches.


----------



## VenomVipe (Sep 2, 2009)

And if you do not mind me asking, who are his parents? He looks awesome!


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking good Mike.


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Sep 2, 2009)

I think bobby said their names are jim and snow, not 100% on the second name. ask bobby how he's that big, i've only had him a couple of days, but he's a great little man, he doesn't mind being picked up and sat and watched tv beside me for an hour today. and thanks bobby he's a coold dude :bud


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2009)

Mike, he is a Whity Jam baby, no Snow there, he is 100% normal. And he is a nice size baby.


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks for the correction, my mind seems to roam from time to time but yes he is a nice sized little fella. i can't wait til he gets older and has his big manly jowls. lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2009)

It will not be too long, he will be a big fellow before you know it.

BTW, did you come up with a name yet? I still like Itty Bitty,  :lol:


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Sep 2, 2009)

No i still haven't figured it out yet, yeah itty bitty works :crazy


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2009)

mikecrowder23 said:


> No i still haven't figured it out yet, yeah itty bitty works :crazy


 :roll: :lol5 :lol5 :lol5


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Sep 2, 2009)

would love some good ideas for a name, i keep coming up blank.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2009)

mikecrowder23 said:


> would love some good ideas for a name, i keep coming up blank.



Ok, I will try again, <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://shopsmallwords.com/index2.php?v=v1" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://shopsmallwords.com/index2.php?v=v1</a><!-- m -->

I am sorry mike, I could not help myself.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## whoru (Sep 2, 2009)

beutiful gu love the commercial on the tv in the back ground lol


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks bobby i know you couldn't help your self that's why we just smile and nod.... lol, oh and yeah whoru i didn't notice the bowflex commercial until i put it up, so we know that you noticed the dude in the background more than the gu........ahhhhh. jk


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 3, 2009)

Here Mike this will help you: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.2babynames.com/babyboya.shtml" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.2babynames.com/babyboya.shtml</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VenomVipe (Sep 3, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Mike, he is a Whity Jam baby, no Snow there, he is 100% normal. And he is a nice size baby.


 Awesome. I have never heard of that pair before. Thanks for the info!


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Sep 3, 2009)

I went with your direction and called him tiny. I thought you would like that boby. he ate a small mouse today as though it was nothing.


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Sep 3, 2009)

I went with your direction and called him tiny. I thought you would like that boby. he ate a small mouse today as though it was nothing.


----------



## whoru (Sep 4, 2009)

lol just caught my attention lol


----------

